# Mental health Jobs/ nanny/ governess in Egypt? Where to Look



## Sophie89 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey,

Just wondering if anyone could signpost or offer any guidance..

I am looking for an opportunity to relocate to (ideally) Egypt (family and interest to study/develop arabic) and have been struggling to find appropriate work.

I am a HCPC registered Occupational Therapist with both work and practice placement experience within the Mental Health sector working with and supporting individuals maintain, regain and improve their independence through a variety of client centred approaches. I have further experience working with younger people in the roles of; Student Mentor, Student Ambassador, teaching English as a Foreign language and facilitating the activities program for international students at a UK based summer school.

I am quite flexible and open to working in a variety of settings including working as a nanny or governess. 

I would greatly appreciate any advice on this!

Many thanks,

Sophie


----------

